# Favorite Musical Instruments



## hyson (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello, this is my first thread

I love playing drums and its my life but I want to expand past just drums so i want to learn a drums as well, so im looking for a beginners drum-set thats not to expensive and i found the instruments in hyson music.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

In this order: Piano,guitar,violin,native American flute,cello.

Jim


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

In no particular order: viola, sitar, surbahar, didgeridoo, koto, shakuhachi, guitar, tabla, and gagaku instruments in general...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Monster Organ:






And these:


----------



## anacrusis (Mar 21, 2010)

Piano and then guitar.

From there it varies, I am a huge fan of the Sitar, Pipa and Morin Khuur.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Cello, Piano, Violin, Bassoon, Celeste, Guitar, French Horn, Trumpet, Tuba, Timpani, Clarinet

In order


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly, I really only care about piano. It's the only necessary instrument imo.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Organ and piano, but not necessarily in that order, although playing the organ is what pays the bills.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Fortepiano, Harpsichord, Piano

Cor de chasse/Horn

Baroque oboe, oboe d'amore

Basset horn/clarinet


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Vocals, modern/grand piano, violin, bassoon, pipe organ (possibly the greatest of them all)


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Cello, piano, oboe, bassoon, viola, trombone

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Not in order except the first-fairly mundane list
1.voice
2.piano
3.violin
4.guitar
5.cello
6.drums of various descriptions
7.bagpipes-I know I know
8.flutes and whistles
9.harpsicord
10.baton-just wave it and all sorts of instrument sounds come out


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

All of it.


----------



## hyson (Dec 2, 2009)

My favourite band insturment is the sax. I recently got a Yamaha saxaphone from Hyson Music, its really wonderful!! Wish i could play it more often!!


----------



## Serenade (May 2, 2010)

Not in order: Oboe, Piano, Viola, Clarinet


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

strictly strings with bow, preferably in quartet form. Artful 'plucking' ads a wonderful topping!


----------

